# create 'system restore point' in one click.



## anandk (Jun 22, 2005)

we all know how to create a 'system restore' point, normally.

However, here's a great method for creating a Restore Point with 
just the click of your mouse, which i came across on the net, recently. 

Create a simple two line VBScript file that 
uses the WMI (Windows Management Instrumentation) monitor to access 
the SystemRestore class and create a Restore Point, like this :

Launch Notepad. 

Type these two lines:
Set IRP = getobject("winmgmts:\\.\root\default:Systemrestore")
MYRP = IRP.createrestorepoint ("My RestorePoint", 0, 100)

Save the file as InstantRestorePoint.vbs. 

Now, when you're ready to create an instant Restore Point, all you 
have to do is launch the script. When you do, System Restore will run
in the background without displaying its interface, and it will
create a restore point called "My RestorePoint".
visit *techrepublic.com.com/5100-10877_11-5728564.html?tag=nl.e064


here is another way :
simply download from here a tool, and click a restore point in one click !
*www.dougknox.com/xp/utils/SysRestorePoint.zip


----------



## paraman (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 22, 2005)

a good handy tip


----------



## korea031003 (Sep 6, 2005)

ThanX


----------



## theraven (Sep 6, 2005)

HEY thats gr8
thanx man ..
im int he midst of some maintainence backup and restore on my pc and this would help


----------



## Chirag (Sep 7, 2005)

Thx. It will be very useful to me bcoz i play with my computer a lot


----------



## Ashis (Sep 8, 2005)

Well......System restore is a good tool....But as with Micro$oft...nothin comes out fully processed!

Is has problem too! after restoring back to a point I have found some applications installation log is lost & hence It becomes difficult to uninstall them! :-@

Ur comments.................


----------



## nikhilrao (Sep 18, 2006)

I think System Restore is a useful thing to have handy. Can any one suggest how I can make a system restore point automatically EVERY DAY ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 18, 2006)

When are restore points created?
The user can manually create a restore point at any time on their computer using the System Restore Wizard. System Restore creates a restore point everyday if the computer is on or 24 hours have passed since the last restore point was created. Snapshots of your computer are also created automatically when:

    * A System Restore operation is made to allow the user to undo the               restore operation if needed
    * You install an application that uses a Windows Installer
    * You install an unsigned device driver
    * Restoring data using the Backup tool
    * You installing a windows update


----------



## anandk (Sep 18, 2006)

nikhilrao said:
			
		

> Can any one suggest how I can make a system restore point automatically EVERY DAY ?



to schedule one at particular time :
-Click Start, click Control Panel, click Performance and Maintenance, click Scheduled Tasks, and then double-click Add Scheduled Task. 
-Click Next on the first Scheduled Task Wizard page. 
-On the second page, click System Restore in the list of applications, and then click Next. 
-Continue through the wizard, specifying the days and times to run System Restore. 
-When prompted, type in the user name and password for an administrator of the system, and then click Finish. 
*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/getstarted/ballew_03may19.mspx


to schedule a system restore point at every boot-up
click *windowsxp.mvps.org/createrp.htm


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 18, 2006)

NIce tip but will system slow down if too many restore points are created


----------

